# How Much...



## klasdow9009 (Mar 18, 2009)

...do y'all weigh???

I'd love to know...


----------



## Tau (Mar 18, 2009)

LOL! Why do you want to know how much people weigh? Just curious to find out what you're going to do with that information. And in response to your question I'm 111kgs.


----------



## sugarmoore (Mar 18, 2009)

i just went to the doctors last week! lol 397 lbs


----------



## Victim (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm currently 265. Hard yet?


----------



## sobie18 (Mar 18, 2009)

240 lbs 

not too shabby...


----------



## Rahero2k3 (Mar 18, 2009)

I haven't weighed myself in a while but Im between 140 and 150.


----------



## Rahero2k3 (Mar 18, 2009)

I haven't weighed myself in a while but Im between 140 and 150.


----------



## Hole (Mar 18, 2009)

I weighed myself today.132 pounds.


----------



## jac1974kra (Mar 18, 2009)

237 lbs. 40 lbs more in march last year.


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm 8.5 slugs, give or take.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 18, 2009)

1/2 of me is 120.


----------



## Cors (Mar 18, 2009)

As much as your penis.


----------



## Allie Cat (Mar 19, 2009)

OVER NINE THOUSAAAAND


----------



## Rowan (Mar 19, 2009)

Cors said:


> As much as your penis.



LOL...niiiiiiice


----------



## Rowan (Mar 19, 2009)

Myself...I do weigh more than I should, but thankfully not more than i do.


----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 19, 2009)

Considering that not everyone on the boards discloses their exact weight and lurkers often give no indication of whether they're fat or not it'd be impossible to speculate with any accuracy how much y'all of us weigh.

Going with the Price is Right method Divals is probably closest to the actual weight of y'all of us combined. Although I'm not sure how Saiyan power readings convert to pounds, kilograms or slugs.


----------



## Victim (Mar 19, 2009)

We know we weigh enough when we step on a scale and it explodes like a Saiyan scanner.

Hey, now packing away the pizza can be 'powering up'.


----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 19, 2009)

Would Broly be a SSBHM?


----------



## Victim (Mar 19, 2009)

Yajirobe might qualify. I wonder if he is going to be in the live action movie?


----------



## Minerva_08 (Mar 19, 2009)

Rowan said:


> Myself...I do weigh more than I should, but thankfully not more than i do.



Holy crap, that was such a Willy Wonka type of quote!


----------



## Minerva_08 (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm down to about 202


----------



## shazz2602 (Mar 19, 2009)

im about 40 stone these days so thats 560lbs


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0 (Mar 20, 2009)

211 lbs...


----------



## circeenoir (Mar 20, 2009)

369...:eat1:


----------



## shin_moyseku (Mar 20, 2009)

200 lbs here


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 21, 2009)

*Cors*, I Must Spread Rep before giving you anymore. But That Post was Freaking Fantastic!


On Topic:


More than a bouncy ball, less than an airplane


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 21, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> *Cors*,
> 
> On Topic:
> 
> ...



What about a bouncy airplane?


----------



## biackrlng (Mar 21, 2009)

JUSt got off the scale 148 here


----------



## Haunted (Mar 21, 2009)

Tracii said:


> 1/2 of me is 120.



Which Half


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2009)

I have no idea. Last time I checked,I was about 230lbs +....


----------



## The Fez (Mar 21, 2009)

169 lbs, as far as I know.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 22, 2009)

Haunted its my top half you big silly.:kiss2:


----------



## olwen (Mar 22, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> Considering that not everyone on the boards discloses their exact weight and lurkers often give no indication of whether they're fat or not it'd be impossible to speculate with any accuracy how much y'all of us weigh.
> 
> Going with the Price is Right method Divals is probably closest to the actual weight of y'all of us combined. Although I'm not sure how Saiyan power readings convert to pounds, kilograms or slugs.



I do believe saiyan powers are measured in omeha mehas.

I'm 338.


----------



## natasfan (Apr 15, 2009)

Im 140 Lbs


----------



## Captain Save (Apr 15, 2009)

A hair (give or take a few pounds) over 200 or so, depending on how much I binge on baked goods and fast food...


----------



## CCC (Apr 15, 2009)

152 lbs
Up from 150 a few months ago... oh dear.


----------



## edino (Apr 16, 2009)

I did not weigh myself for a while. I estimate between 500lbs and 550lbs.


----------



## BBW_Wannabe (Apr 20, 2009)

I weigh 203lbs


----------



## Denial (Apr 20, 2009)

As of today, I weight 125,8 kg (about 277 lbs).


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 20, 2009)

i would love to know how much people THINK I weigh, because people seem surprised when I tell them- duno if they're thinking I look like i weigh more or less


----------



## Russ2d (Apr 20, 2009)

> i would love to know how much people THINK I weigh, because people seem surprised when I tell them- duno if they're thinking I look like i weigh more or less



Post a recent pic and we'll guess 


I am 250lb (solid) and am working towards 225


----------



## shazz2602 (Apr 21, 2009)

Damn you lot are skinny


----------



## natasfan (Apr 21, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> i would love to know how much people THINK I weigh, because people seem surprised when I tell them- duno if they're thinking I look like i weigh more or less



i think you are at 210
may be?


----------



## natasfan (Apr 21, 2009)

shazz2602 said:


> Damn you lot are skinny



eheheh
you are more than 4 times myself
thats wonderful
eheheh
we should do a comparison pic
eheheheh


----------



## Aurora (Apr 21, 2009)

Guess. No fair cheating and looking it up, and if you remember it from another post please don't tell! I'm curious what people think of me as well. 

View attachment 1299729791.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 21, 2009)

Go on then, Guess 

I'm 5'8" if it helps


Natasfan- nope. 

View attachment undies6.JPG


View attachment dress3.jpg


----------



## DISPATCHER1673 (Apr 21, 2009)

i am 6 foot tall 230 lbs


----------



## edino (Apr 22, 2009)

In my last post I was guessing my weight. Now, I was weighted last week and tipped at 565lbs... I was amazed and worried at the same time. I love weight gain...


----------



## natasfan (Apr 22, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> Go on then, Guess
> 
> I'm 5'8" if it helps
> 
> ...


200 and so pretty


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Apr 22, 2009)

Sweety you are a very beautiful lady! 
And I don't have a clue what you weigh!





succubus_dxb said:


> Go on then, Guess
> 
> I'm 5'8" if it helps
> 
> ...


----------



## MisterGuy (Apr 22, 2009)

Aurora said:


> Guess. No fair cheating and looking it up, and if you remember it from another post please don't tell! I'm curious what people think of me as well.



Like, 325ish?


----------



## katherine22 (Apr 22, 2009)

I weigh enough in that I feel fat and sexy to myself.


----------



## katherine22 (Apr 22, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> Go on then, Guess
> 
> I'm 5'8" if it helps
> 
> ...



You are a beautiful woman.


----------



## Victim (Apr 22, 2009)

katherine22 said:


> I weigh enough in that I feel fat and sexy to myself.



If that is what you project, then that is all you need.


----------



## rockhound225 (Apr 22, 2009)

More than the vast majority of people may think, and less than I think I do. 

Oh, and Aurora... Hmmm... i'll guess 335 lbs.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 22, 2009)

klasdow9009 said:


> ...do y'all weigh???
> 
> I'd love to know...



I'd love to know how much you weigh. Why start a thread and not tell your own???



Aurora said:


> Guess. No fair cheating and looking it up, and if you remember it from another post please don't tell! I'm curious what people think of me as well.





MisterGuy said:


> Like, 325ish?



She looks smaller than me......I'm 285 so go lower.....



succubus_dxb said:


> Go on then, Guess
> 
> I'm 5'8" if it helps
> 
> ...



I wish I looked like you from the neck down. You are gorgeous...really :bow:

**edit: that sounds messed up...you are gorgeous all over....I just want your body...*drool*


----------



## Victim (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm also 5'8" and I look a bit bigger than that at about 265 now. 240 is my guess.


----------



## Hole (Apr 23, 2009)

Hole said:


> I weighed myself today.132 pounds.



127 pounds now.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 23, 2009)

Well, if you took 2 gorwn elephants, subtracted 3 male lions, and 3 Giraffs added a penguin and divided by all the fleas, ticks, and flies on said animals.....and you might be somewhere in the ballpark....maybe.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 23, 2009)

I read the title "How Much..." and my first thought was 'Wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?' I don't know what that says about me but there ya go.  


Then I read this...


Rowan said:


> Myself...I do weigh more than I should, but thankfully not more than i do.



and thought, 'Perfect answer!'

Next I saw...


Your Plump Princess said:


> More than a bouncy ball, less than an airplane



and thought, 'Me too, Girl! Me too!'

Finally, I read...


BigBellySSBBW said:


> Well, if you took 2 grown elephants, subtracted 3 male lions, and 3 Giraffs added a penguin and divided by all the fleas, ticks, and flies on said animals.....and you might be somewhere in the ballpark....maybe.



and LOLed for reals! 
:happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 23, 2009)

I get free stuffed animals whenever I'm at one of those traveling carnival type things and they have the "Guess Your Weight" booth. Every single one of them has been off by at least thirty pounds when guessing my weight. 

And if there is one thing I've learned from hanging around all you wonderful, wacky dimmers it is to NOT even try to guess anyone's weight. 

As for my weight? It's more than a pound, but less than a ton and every ounce of it built for fun!


----------



## imfree (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm around 445 lbs and pretty round (and sexy), myself!:bow:


----------



## samestar (Apr 23, 2009)

about 175 on a five foot five inch frame! makes me "overweight" according to my doctor!


----------



## music_maid (Apr 23, 2009)

Guess from my introduction pics


----------



## Tad (Apr 23, 2009)

I don't claim to be any good at such guessing, but I'd say Aurora around 330, Succubus around 225, and Music_Maid around 150 (assuming you are of average height)


----------



## fat hiker (Apr 23, 2009)

rockhound225 said:


> More than the vast majority of people may think, and less than I think I do.



Yeah, I'm there too - I think of myself as bigger, and am surprised when I step on the scales, yet other people are often surprised when they find out how heavy I am.

Weight, like beauty, is in the eye of the beholder, I guess.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Apr 23, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Well, if you took 2 gorwn elephants, subtracted 3 male lions, and 3 Giraffs added a penguin and divided by all the fleas, ticks, and flies on said animals.....and you might be somewhere in the ballpark....maybe.









As for myself... honestly not sure. Last time I stepped on the scale, less than I should & ALOT less than I want. I'm actually less than 10 stone/140lbs. Don't even know how that happened. I don't actually try to lose weight, I just can't seem to gain any...


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 23, 2009)

natasfan said:


> 200 and so pretty





pjbbwlvr said:


> Sweety you are a very beautiful lady!
> And I don't have a clue what you weigh!





katherine22 said:


> You are a beautiful woman.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'd love to know how much you weigh. Why start a thread and not tell your own???
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Victim said:


> I'm also 5'8" and I look a bit bigger than that at about 265 now. 240 is my guess.





edx said:


> I don't claim to be any good at such guessing, but I'd say Aurora around 330, Succubus around 225, and Music_Maid around 150 (assuming you are of average height)





well, I guess I DO have heavy bones hahaha, last I checked i'm somewhere around 250 0r 255. 

Thank you for the lovely comments everyone (not that you guessed i'm lighter, but the lovely things said  ) :kiss2:


----------



## natasfan (Apr 23, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> well, I guess I DO have heavy bones hahaha, last I checked i'm somewhere around 250 0r 255.
> 
> Thank you for the lovely comments everyone (not that you guessed i'm lighter, but the lovely things said  ) :kiss2:



:smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 23, 2009)

natasfan said:


> :smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:



oh yeah, those big numbers are such a turn on 

lol :kiss2:


----------



## Aurora (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks to those who guessed on me! You were all a bit low though.  350 in that picture. I really need to go to one of those weight-guessers. I look even smaller in clothes!


----------



## Ocean (Apr 26, 2009)

I feel so small here...

I'm 126lbs, given the scales right now.


----------



## natasfan (Apr 26, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> oh yeah, those big numbers are such a turn on
> 
> lol :kiss2:



why not?
:smitten::smitten:


----------



## taetaegrrl (May 1, 2009)

Aurora, we actually have a pretty similar body type. Not sure how tall you are though. I'm about 5'6" -- but people always guess me as a lot smaller than I am, especially if I dress to hide the tummy and thighs a little bit.

My weight varies a little, so I usually have to get on the scale to see exactly where I'm at, at a given time ... but usually, I'm right up there at 330 or just a few pounds over. (I finally got a scale that goes to 400, but it's fun when I'm someplace else, and people want to compare weights and stuff. Usually, they've only got the scales that go up to 330, and fully clothed, I can make the digital ones show an error, or make the dial ones hit bottom, most of the time. Totally freaked out people like my next-door neighbor, who was *sure* she outweighed me at her "measly" 248lbs. Haha!)




Aurora said:


> Thanks to those who guessed on me! You were all a bit low though.  350 in that picture. I really need to go to one of those weight-guessers. I look even smaller in clothes!


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart (May 3, 2009)

Am about 380


----------



## eliska (May 4, 2009)

I feel like a lightweight here! 149lbs, but trying to gain.


----------



## Ocean (May 12, 2009)

Just checked my weight on my Wii Fit board; I'm 135lbs now, if my weight has finally steadied off.


----------



## Tracii (May 12, 2009)

Not sure at the moment but its up from the last post LOL.


----------



## bigwideland (May 12, 2009)

My last weight taken today was 481 lbs up 6 lbs in the last month.


----------



## fatbellygirl (May 18, 2009)

I'm at 265 and 5'5.


----------



## OnlineFeeder (May 20, 2009)

85 Kg, I think 190 lbs.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 16, 2009)

well, I am now over my "own limit" off 300lbs @ 5'7 I am 301 lbs now. But you know what ,.. I like it!!


----------



## loves2feed (Jun 16, 2009)

sooo hot!!!


----------



## GutsGirl (Jun 16, 2009)

Last time I weighed myself (which was a while ago... like, a month or so, maybe), I was, IIRC, 162 lbs. 

Now, I did this at a scale at the mall that you put a couple quarters into, so I have no idea how accurate the thing was. I would have weighed myself at home, but my scale hasn't worked for a long time and no one in my family has bothered to get another one. 

Next time I go back, if I have a couple quarters I should put 'em in and see what I currently weigh.


----------



## BigJB1974 (Jun 17, 2009)

When weighed last week was 383.:eat1:


----------

